# Retro Review: Audi RS2 as Viewed by EVO



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As part of a series evaluating used performance cars that pull the same price on the used market as today's economy car, EVO has run a retrospective review of the first RS car... the Porsche-developed RS2 Avant.
More here...
http://www.evo.co.uk/carreview....html


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Retro Review: Audi RS2 as Viewed by EVO ([email protected])*

Wow, my C4 Avant could really use the powertrain from a wrecked RS2


----------

